

Is Steve Jobs Big Brother? - dieterrams
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/01/is-steve-jobs-big-brother/

======
sz
This is getting ridiculous.

Apple is NOT trying to oppress or control people. They're not even trying to
rip people off; that's not how they work. People are upset because Apple makes
something amazing that masses of consumers want, but they won't let
developers/publishers put just anything on it.

Bloggers/writers/opinionators: if you don't like the decisions surrounding the
iWhatever, don't buy it, or write your software/distribute your content on
some other platform, but for goodness' sake stop comparing Steve Jobs to an
oppressive political figure.

Get some perspective.

